# Magenta snakechest roundtail



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

A project which I've started with in June 2014 to create a roundtail out of deltas is succeeding. Sometimes some deltas are still occuring but more roundtails are becoming the dominant characteristic which I was goaling at. 
From the complete red deltas there are hardly features left in how the current strain has developed up till now. Using the right genes from other strains, I could have created the guppies how they look right now. But I do have to admit that the shape of the tail fin of the males should become more round. But the pattern is exactly how I had it in mind before I started this project.

I'll show some pictures of them overhere.


----------

